
Emerging Languages camp - day 1 - fogus
http://olabini.com/blog/2010/07/emerging-languages-camp-day-1/
======
rje
Links to the mentioned languages/projects: Go: <http://golang.org/> Ioke:
<http://ioke.org/> Thyrd: <http://thyrd.org/> Parrot: <http://www.parrot.org/>
Ur: <http://www.impredicative.com/ur/> Frink:
<http://futureboy.homeip.net/frinkdocs/> Newspeak:
<http://newspeaklanguage.org/> F#: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/cambridge/projects/fs...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/cambridge/projects/fsharp/) CoffeeScript:
<http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-script/> Mirah: <http://www.mirah.org/>
Io: <http://www.iolanguage.com/>

------
phren0logy
I'm intrigued by Frink. Also, because it's on the JVM, I'm wondering how easy
it would be to get nice interop with Clojure. With Incanter, it seems like it
would be really cool to have access to all of Frink's smarts about units.

~~~
technomancy
I was also really interested in Frink and how it could fit into the JVM
ecosystem. Then I found out about the license--there isn't one. So much for
that idea.

~~~
dkersten
I am also interested in Frink and I've emailed the author about license
issues. Hopefully I'll get a reply that I can work with... I am working on an
application that is partially C++ and partially Clojure, but I'm looking for a
non-programmer friendly JVM-based scripting component. I was considering using
Yeti for that, but Frink is a much much better fit for my needs.. Hopefully
I'll be able to use Frink.

------
johkra
I wish I could have been there. I can't wait for the videos.

